# San Francisco Exchanges



## wauhob3 (Jan 30, 2010)

We have decided to go to San Francisco Spring Break, 2011. The only exchange currently available for the week we need is a hotel exchange. The Grand Hyatt San Francisco 345 Stockton Street. We would be busy so a hotel may be just fine but it is preferable to at least have a mini-fridge and microwave. Although we have the same thiong happening when we stay at W57th in NYC this June. I wanted to get opinions regarding the location since it'll be our first time and the whether here would be better a choice for tourist activities and the likelihood for a spring break week showing up. The only other San Francisco resort sitting on line is Club Dontello which looks nice but only two weeks in the next year so I don't know how hard of exchange it is to get San Francisco. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you have weeks to deposit which SFX will accept, they certainly have the inventory for San Francisco.  I had my choice of several dates, and we happen to be going 3/19-3/26.  It's the one thing you can bank on with SFX, getting an exchange into that city.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

We have stayed at the Grand Hyatt on a Priceline reservation - it is very nice.  SF proper is very small and the Hyatt is centrally located and is near Union Square.  Public transportation is cheap and easy and this would be a good location.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 30, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you have weeks to deposit which SFX will accept, they certainly have the inventory for San Francisco.  I had my choice of several dates, and we happen to be going 3/19-3/26.  It's the one thing you can bank on with SFX, getting an exchange into that city.



I exchange through RCI. I do have a deposit I could make but have never tried another exchange company. I haven't decided what I want to do with one of my weeks this year. My daughter is a junior this year and I may sell one of my weeks because I think once she hits college at best we'll go once a year and it'll be a long time before she'd want to take over a timeshare and my husband hates to travel. If I decide to hang onto it though I have a July week I'll have to deposit soon. Where does SFX exchange into typically?  Can you see any March 26, 2011 weeks now? Have you been before and if so do you know anything about the location? It looks likes like its near a shopping mecca because you can see Macy's in the picture but that kind of shopping isn't for a vacation to me so easy access to main attractions would be more important.

I just checked and it looks like SFX doesn't take exchanges from the whole state of Wisconsin so they won't be an option.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We have stayed at the Grand Hyatt on a Priceline reservation - it is very nice.  SF proper is very small and the Hyatt is centrally located and is near Union Square.  Public transportation is cheap and easy and this would be a good location.



Thanks you must of posted this while I was answering the other post. What were you able to get a Priceline room there for? I looked at amenities and it says a minifridge. Is this stocked and do you know if I could ask for it to be emptied if it is?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

It is stocked and motion sensitive, so I don't think you can move things.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> I exchange through RCI. I do have a deposit I could make but have never tried another exchange company. I haven't decided what I want to do with one of my weeks this year. My daughter is a junior this year and I may sell one of my weeks because I think once she hits college at best we'll go once a year and it'll be a long time before she'd want to take over a timeshare and my husband hates to travel. If I decide to hang onto it though I have a July week I'll have to deposit soon. Where does SFX exchange into typically?  Can you see any March 26, 2011 weeks now? Have you been before and if so do you know anything about the location? It looks likes like its near a shopping mecca because you can see Macy's in the picture but that kind of shopping isn't for a vacation to me so easy access to main attractions would be more important.
> 
> I just checked and it looks like SFX doesn't take exchanges from the whole state of Wisconsin so they won't be an option.



Unfortunately, you cannot really look online with SFX.  I wish you could, but when I finally settled for a week somewhere for my Hawaii deposit, it was something I knew they could get--San Francisco.  I tried Maui and Kauai first, and nothing ever matched my search there.  

I always wanted to go to San Francisco for longer than a night, which is what we always did in the past.  This is actually a vacation we have always wanted, so it all turned out okay.  I wasn't all that impressed with the communication from SFX, but at least I had some success, and I did make another deposit, so maybe I will get lucky with something other than San Francisco next time.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 30, 2010)

You could ask them about having it emptied. The last time we stayed at the Donatello (which isn't motion activated) I just took everything out and put it all back when we left. The Club side of the Donatello doesn't have anything but the small refrigerator. There is a good maket, Gelson's maybe in the mall and lots of good, inexpensive food in the food court area that is farthest east. It sounds like the location is excellent. If the time works for you, I'd take it.
Liz


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 30, 2010)

wauhob3 said:


> I exchange through RCI. I do have a deposit I could make but have never tried another exchange company. I haven't decided what I want to do with one of my weeks this year. My daughter is a junior this year and I may sell one of my weeks because I think once she hits college at best we'll go once a year and it'll be a long time before she'd want to take over a timeshare and my husband hates to travel. If I decide to hang onto it though I have a July week I'll have to deposit soon. Where does SFX exchange into typically?  Can you see any March 26, 2011 weeks now? Have you been before and if so do you know anything about the location? It looks likes like its near a shopping mecca because you can see Macy's in the picture but that kind of shopping isn't for a vacation to me so easy access to main attractions would be more important.
> 
> I just checked and it looks like SFX doesn't take exchanges from the whole state of Wisconsin so they won't be an option.



If you own a holiday week/week 27 at Wi Dells I would call them they may take it--Dawn


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 31, 2010)

bccash63 said:


> If you own a holiday week/week 27 at Wi Dells I would call them they may take it--Dawn



That is one of the weeks I own but I think I will confirm the Grand Hyatt today since I need  a specific week due to a school break and most importantly the location has been confirmed to be a good one. Usually when we go to an urban location we spend little time in the unit anyway. I'll ask them to empty the mini fridge and if they won't or don't have a portable refridgerator we'll keep a cooler for drinks. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm probably a day late and a dollar short, but...

I get around the "it's hard to get the week you want in SF" by staying in Napa, and then taking the commuter ferry from Vallejo to SF.

I have done this twice, and everything is very enjoyable -- the digs in Napa, being in wine country, even the ferry trip is a fun experience. I enjoy this trip so much, I'm taking it for the third year in a row (which is unusual for me).

Best thing about the ferry is the trip back -- Molinari salami, sourdough and a bottle of Cab.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 1, 2010)

If you decide to try SFX, call the 800 number and select option 3 to talk to the next available agent.  Tell them what you have to deposit.  They will tell you whether they will take it or not.  They have a free gold membership.  Before you join, you can ask if they have a week that you'd want in San Fran.  

They are able to get weeks in many places, but you cannot search their inventory.  So that is a problem for many people.  But if you can get this particular week, it sure doesn't hurt to take the free  membership.  They also have a promotion to get some bonus weeks with a 2010 or 2011 deposit.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I'll be fine at the Grand Hyatt and as I looked at tourists maps it does seem to be in a good spot. I don;t know whats taken us so long to get to San Francisco I guess just the love of NYC but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## swift (Feb 3, 2010)

When you pack be prepared for rain. There is a high probabily for rain around this time of year. Actually the very best time for S.F. is in October.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 10, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I'm probably a day late and a dollar short, but...
> 
> I get around the "it's hard to get the week you want in SF" by staying in Napa, and then taking the commuter ferry from Vallejo to SF.
> 
> ...



Interesting idea!  Of course, this really cuts down on the time in the city but maybe the weather is warmer in Napa!

How do you get from the timeshare to the commuter ferry?  Is there a shuttle?

What's the price of the ferry?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

It is $26 round trip, from SFO to Vallejo - and it's about an hour on the ferry.

It is another 20 min. drive from Vallejo to Napa, so you would need a car - you need one in Napa anyway.

For me, a 1 hr. 20 min. commute each way is too far, but the views from the ferry are gorgeous, and it would be fun to do once. YMMV


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Feb 23, 2010)

*Options in Napa?*

I like the idea of staying in Napa and taking the Ferry.  Where do you stay in Napa?  A week in wine country when I retire sounds really good!

Barb


----------



## bsheets326 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wyndham also opened a resort in San Fran last year.  SFX may pick up some weeks from Wyndham owners.


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 23, 2010)

Wauhob3 - that is a GREAT location. I've also stayed here on a priceline bid and the location cannot be beat. Right by Union Square, and the Macy's there is humongous. I can spend a week just going through the sale racks (actually, I'm not allowed near there any more as it eats up too much of our vacation time!). 

Short walk to Chinatown for some great dinner, and North Beach is just a little farther walk for some fabulous Italian. YUM-O! I'm jealous!


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 24, 2010)

bsheets326 said:


> Wyndham also opened a resort in San Fran last year.  SFX may pick up some weeks from Wyndham owners.



Or, post a direct exchange request on the TUG Exchange in the Marketplace and see if a Wyndham owner will make a trade with you.  Wyndham Canterbury is high in points but if you can find a willing VIP Plat that can work the system it might work out.  

Canterbury has full TS-style suites vs the hotel-style suites that you find in places like the Hyatt, Donatello, etc.  All beautiful properties, just different amenities.  If you are staying more than a few days, the partial or full kitchens are a little more convenient IMO.  We've done both in SF and no matter where you stay, it's just a stunning city with plenty to do!  Love the DeYoung and Golden Gate Park!


----------



## bigrick (Feb 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It is $26 round trip, from SFO to Vallejo - and it's about an hour on the ferry.
> 
> It is another 20 min. drive from Vallejo to Napa, so you would need a car - you need one in Napa anyway.
> 
> For me, a 1 hr. 20 min. commute each way is too far, but the views from the ferry are gorgeous, and it would be fun to do once. YMMV



Thanks for the info Denise.

I agree with all you said in terms of commute time.  For us semi-locals 90 minutes is about what it'd take me to get to the City from my house.  And I wouldn't go into the City every day with that commute.  Some do; not me.

But for someone visiting the area from afar Napa may be an option for an exchange.  

Boating on the SF Bay is a great experience which I recommend to all.  Years ago when I lived in the bay area I sailed my boat all over the bay, rain or shine.  Great wind!  Great fun!  I even drove the 90 minutes to sail there in my early years here.  

Friday night races were lots of fun.  First I had race in my car to the bay to get there by starting time.  Then we raced the boats as fast as the wind would drive us.  Followed by bbq dinner at the yacht club in Alameda.  My kind of a Friday night challenge!


----------



## swift (Mar 3, 2010)

More options are to stay at Windsor Worldmark in Sonoma County and take the ferry from Larkspur. Of course I am a little partial to Sonoma County as apose to Napa County. I think it is prettier and has more to offer. JMHO


----------

